

The On-Line Encyclopedia of Integer Sequences - franze
http://oeis.org

======
est
By Neil Sloane at AT&T research

<http://www.research.att.com/~njas/>

I also discovered it from HN[1] :)

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=579925>

~~~
mturmon
Its first editions were in paper format:

[http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Integer-Sequences-N-
Sloan...](http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Integer-Sequences-N-
Sloane/dp/0125586302)

and the original, from 1973,

[http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Integer-Sequences-N-
Sloane/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Integer-Sequences-N-
Sloane/dp/012648550X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2)

------
franze
A059893 Reverse the order of all but the most significant bits in binary
expansion of n. n = 1ab..yz -> 1zy..ba = a(n).

is awesome <http://oeis.org/A059893>, look at the scatterplot
<http://oeis.org/A059893/graph>

~~~
cscheid
This is "because" those correspond exactly to the Hammersley sequence, a well-
known quasi-random sequence of points:

<http://mathworld.wolfram.com/HammersleyPointSet.html>

------
Pinckney
A great resource!

If you don't have time to peruse it in depth, they have a 8.5 minute video
which runs through 1000 sequences. It starts out a little slow, but some of
the later examples are quite bizarre.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCWglXljevY>

------
eqdw
I once was doing a project euler challenge of some sort, and I had to find the
nth term of some sequence. My code for generating the sequence was taking too
long (order of hours), and I didn't feel like googling. So I downloaded the
sequence from oeis and output the correct term.

Problem Solved!

------
nrkn
Interesting you should post this, I just made a submission relating to my
discovery of OEIS:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2496701>

